# Easiest plants to keep?



## Torshe (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys Im going to buy some more plants for my bettas  What are the lowest maintenance ones? What fertilizer should I buy? I have a powerful light on the hood so theres alot of options. Let me know thanks!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

well java moss is the easiest, I am a plant killer and it has survived with me this long  they are floating plants but you can also attach them with fish lines to a rock so it will grow on it, it looks neat and my bettas love it.

Then there is marimo moss balls, they look neat, and bettas love to push them around.

Then there is java fern, a very easy to care plant.

Amazon swords are tall plants, recommended for big aquariums

Anubias, come in various sizes, you can take your pick

People recommend root tablets as the fertilizer, because you can control it and bury it so the fish won't peck at it. Liquid fertilizers are alright but you don't want to add stuff to the water like that, take into account fish also excrete waste that helps the plants as well


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought like 14 different species of low light/easy/beginner plants when I started up my sorority. I'm having the best luck with Amazon Sword, Banana Plant, Anacharis (two different kinds, narrow leaf and regular leaf), Hornwort, and Vallisneria spiralis. My wisteria also seems to be doing well, but I bought it as a potted plant from Petco and all the roots melted off almost immediately after planting. Hoping it gets new roots because the tops of the plants look great. I also have Java Fern and Marimo and they look good too, they grow so slowly though and I'm getting a problem with diatoms right now and my java ferns are just covered!

As for ferts, the only thing I've dosed into my tank has been Seachem Flourish Complete. I'm not really sure if I should be dosing anything else though, like asukabetta said, the fish and fish food do a lot in that department too.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I just planted lucky bamboo and so far so good! They're supposed to be easy care as well from what i hear. I would try walmart, the have a few plant bulbs that are easy care, and cheap!


----------



## Torshe (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Java fern and moss balls are easy to care for. My moss ball needs abosolutly nothing, does fine in low light, and no ferts. Just make sure to roll it on another side twice a week to keep one side from turning brown.

Also happy to hear Vallisneria spiralis are easy to care for, I wanted some, do you tie them to driftwood or plant them in the substrate?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Also happy to hear Vallisneria spiralis are easy to care for, I wanted some, do you tie them to driftwood or plant them in the substrate?


I bought mine rooted (from plantedaquariumscentral.com) and just planted them in the substrate. The only problem I've had is a couple of them refused to stay planted and kept floating up so I was forced to bury them a bit deeper and so I'm not sure how they are going to do now - the crown is buried and they are the ones that don't have runners. I have read mixed things about them though and have heard they melt away pretty easily. So far they seem to be doing well in my tank (for the most part), I'm excited.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Subwassertang (Round Pellia) is super easy. All my fish love it and if given enough light grows into a beautifully rounded plant. I don't see it mentioned often here but I find it as easy to care for as java moss but looks ten times better imo. You can let it float or attach it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

In my tanks anubias, bolbitis, java moss, subwassertang, java fern, vallisneria, crypts, hydrilla, milfoil and duckweed have all been very easy plants to keep. The last three I have found, do best if you have a nutrient rich substrate in place. They tend not to thrive or develop deficiencies if you don't have a lot of nutrients available in the water column.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like water sprite


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

Water wisteria is easy to keep. if you get them at petsmart the small plant tubes have 2-4 plants in them. the small ones are about $5.00 i would get the small ones. they are much cheaper. the large ones are about $8.50


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nobody else mentioned salvinia. As a floater it is closer to the light and grows like a weed. The roots hang down into the water and overall they're just great. The roots are fuzzy so the bettas like drifting through them and if you have shrimp they like to graze off the infusoria in them. 
Protip, if you ask for a small sample for free you will end up with more than you can possibly deal with!! (this is how I got mine)


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

As an off type. Algea is actually a easy plant. It works just like all the others, just spreads like fire. But if you get an algea eater, it is easy to keep controlled. And it is free, people just don't like it!


----------

